# Can't get any BETTER than this



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I was hoping if I waited _patiently_ long enough, I would get a photo of Mikko, Malio & Dolly. 

TaDa!!










*Dolly* 
(Standing on the brick)
*Mikko* 
Dolly's Grandpa (Middle)
*Malio* 
Dolly's Dad (Right front)


If that wasn't grand enough, I was able to get a COMPLETE family photo












From Top:
*Pij'ette* (in basket) & * Mikko* (perched on the side of the basket).
They are the parents of Sadie & Sam & the grandparents of Dolly & Dumpling.

*Dolly* 
(Standing on the brick)

*Malio* 
(right corner)
Dolly & Dumpling's Dad

*Sam* 
(In the basket, behind Malio)

*Sadie* 
(Left front)
Dolly & Dumpling's Mom

*Dumpling* 
(Behind his Mom)​


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

That is a gorgeous family portrait They all look so proud!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Beautiful photos of your feathered family, Cindy. You pigeons are just beautiful, I thought you had 9 birds though. Maybe my memory isn't as good as Maggies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> *If that wasn't grand enough, I was able to get a COMPLETE family photo *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Lovely, such classy pigeons!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! Such a beautiful family. You must be so proud


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They look just beautiful! You have such a lovely family.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

What a lovely family you have there!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

You're lucky your birds love to pose!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those are great pics Cindy. Great for your next calendar  

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Just when I thought your pictures couldn't get any better you give us these. Wow, Cindy, they are wonderful! I was going to PM you to let you know I would love to see some new pictures and, like you said, TA DA!

Thank you for the treat. I don't have a favorite of the two but the first one is awesome.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Wonderful, beautiful, gorgeous, pictures. You're birds are just stunning.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AND, one has to look _carefully_, at times, to tell the "hooded" ones apart!

Brad, I think you are thinking of Rae Charles, the blind one, who has a "home" of her own in another corner of the aviary!

Then, there is also Beautiful (Fantail) and Blueberry, roller...

GREAT PICTURES, CINDY!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy,

What a gorgeous "family" photo........

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What stunning photos! Beautiful birds!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks, everyone.  
I'm glad you all enjoyed the pictures. 
I'm absolutely thrilled I was able to get them.



Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Beautiful photos of your feathered family, Cindy. You pigeons are just beautiful, *I thought you had 9 birds though*. Maybe my memory isn't as good as Maggies.


We actually have 11 now. 

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

WOW! Cindy that is so cool, they look great and awesome picture.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks, Kim.

I had washed the valance pieces & was on the ladder putting them back up when I saw everyone gathering at Mikko's place. 

You should have seen me, I darn near broke my neck getting down & running for the camera.  

Cindy


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Cindy -- As always, absolutely beautiful photos of your pijjie family, and Pete, George (my pijs) and I remain envious of your set-up.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

That is one of the most beautiful photos of pigeons I have ever seen!

They are all (of course) so pretty, and they look so happy and proud!

That really made my day, thanks!

Bill B.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you Derrick & Bill. 

Cindy


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

absolutely love those pics.... makes me want to get some birds of that breed...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

ezemaxima said:


> absolutely love those pics.... makes me want to get some birds of that breed...


Thank you.
They* are* great birds! 



Fbirdie82 said:


> * *Of all the pigeons I've met and worked with these past two years... Old Dutch Capuchines have got to be the "best."*
> 
> ** *(Can I say that on this forum?) *
> 
> ...


* Mikko & Malio, our adult ODC's, were both found wandering the streets. Mikko in 2002 & Malio in 2005. Dolly, our baby ODC, & Dumpling were an unexpected surprise 4 months ago.

They are so entertaining. Mikko definitely appears to have show qualities. 
He will strut about the aviary like he's walking down the red carpet. 

If I were ever to begin raising pigeons, it would be the ODC. 

** Yes, you sure can. 

*** Thank you. Those two pictures are very special.

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

They are adorning my computer at work as I type!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Victor said:


> They are adorning my computer at work as I type!


That's  Victor. 

Cindy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

OMG! Those are such gorgeous birds. What a beautiful photo. You must be as proud as your birds look. Just beautiful! And were you lucky to get such a great shot.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> OMG! Those are such gorgeous birds. What a beautiful photo. You must be as proud as your birds look. Just beautiful! *And were you lucky to get such a great shot*.


Actually, Jay 3, Cindy cuts down her "luck" by:

A) Being in the right place at the right time...
B) Spending time around her aviary...
C) Having her camera close at hand...
D) Her father was an award winning photographer...
E) SHE'S A NATURAL AT TAKING PICTURES...

Not to mention the fact that she has VERY photogenic birds AND their willingness to "pose" for the camera.

Their antics never cease to amaze me and hours can be spent just watching them!

Just thought I would add my two cents. I am always in awe of Cindy's photos because I don't seem to have that talent this time around (my sister has the ability in our family)! 

I count myself as one of her biggest fans and always urge her to enter photography contests. 

Shi


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> Actually, Jay 3, Cindy cuts down her "luck" by:
> 
> A) Being in the right place at the right time...
> B) Spending time around her aviary...
> ...


I love photography myself. Usually have my camera with me. If her photos are as good as these, then she really should enter photography contests. People would love seeing them. Thanks for adding your two cents. Your sister has a very loyal fan.


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

a real family potrait......... lol


----------

